# Nesting.



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

okay its been 7 months!! AND finally they are starting to build a nest wow! 
How long after the nest is build will they take to lay a pair of eggs? 
Hopefully its within this month , i've been waiting a long time for these guys (my racing homers  ) to lay some eggs.

So out of all that blabber The question is..

Do pigeons build a nest first , mate , lay eggs?
Or
Do pigeons mate, build nest , lay eggs?
Or 
Do pigeons Lay eggs, mate, build nest <----  

anyhow ..how much time should i expect them in?


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

In this process im sure the male will find a nice place for the female and he will show her to it. If she accepts then she will mate with him and then become a pair. "She" then will start to build the nest by finding twigs, peices of straw ect. and build a nest for the eggs. When she is ready to lay she will lay her eggs. Usually the first egg comes in the afternoon, and the second egg will come about 1-3 days later and she will lay it at night.  Reading really pays off!!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

But what if both pigeons are building together..wouldnt that mean they have already chosen..becasue the male likes to give the sticks to the female. And the nest is already semi-build. So if you response is correct they have mated already?


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes, the male will help find sticks for the female but the female puts the nest into place and were she wants every stick. When its the males turn he will sort the nest out and pick sticks up and put them into place when the female gives them to him. If they are a pair then yes they have mated already and by the sounds of it, I would say they are getting ready to lay.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Perhaps within 10 days they will lay.


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a nesting question as well.

I have straw in all of my nesting boxes. I have two birds that have chosen to be in the nest together all the time. Should I remove the straw so that they build their own nest. 

How many hours of sunlight do the birds need to start getting in the mood for love. 

I have not seen any action but the two birds are together all the time. None of my other birds are even remotely interested in each other.

thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes, well umm i dotn think it matters how much sun light the birds get to get into the mood LoL but it is fine to leave the straw alone. They will fix it how they want it.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Traci,

In reference to your question about light for breeding purposes, I have found a short thread which discusses this.....basically it sounds like if the birds are exposed to light for an extended period, say 14 hours per day, this "tricks" them into thinking it is Springtime and time for breeding! I am sure some of the more experienced breeders will be along to elaborate.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8655

Linda


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello, 

Well I am new to pigeons but I am an experienced horse breeder who has 40 + years experience..Lighting for breeding purposes is quite common. It does indeed trick the female into thinking the longer daytime hours of spring and summer are here. When we are trying to bring a mare into season in the darkness of winter, we will keep lights on her for 16 hours a day. This is very safe and we have used it for many years. I imagine that pigeons are no different. Lights on them for so many hours a day and to them spring is here!  

I wish we were experiencing spring now in Michigan! CR


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Getting In The Mood.*

I know how you feel, yesterday it was near 60 and today SNOW!! What is up with that. LOL. Anyway I just turned my pijies light up last week. You should try and use a full spectrum bulb as well if at all possible.  Good Luck!


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Hello,Ive been raising pigeons for several years now and I have really good luck the year round.I live close to cinci ohio and we have some pretty cold winters here also.Its snowing now and 28 degrees and I have 8 squabs from 2 days old to 3 weeks.I believe the biggest secret is the feed.I feed a formulated feed for game roosters called gamecock the year round.Its 18 percent protein .Seems to keep the hens laying the year round.I also fly my birds 6 months of the year.The rest of the time there in the loft with a big ajacent flypen where they come in and out at anytime they choose.This is just my opinion and what seems to work for me.Good luck with your birds


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the quick respone..didnt know light affected it..ill try expose some more light to them lol.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Light helps some breeds fertile better. And I would not use straw at all. Pine needles are good straw help let bugs breed in the nest. pine needles are solid and detract bugs.


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2005)

I think the light is working in my loft..I have three pairs nesting and it's quite adorable that my nest bowls are Purina dog bowls..Very cute to look in and see the hens sitting in dog bowls that read "Purina" on the side! Hey, they are all I had and I do believe with the warming lights..spring is in the air for my babes!

I am very excited for all my paired piges and spring (I hope) around the corner! I was worried about this extended cold and snow that we had..so I put lights on them for warmth and here we are....

Cross your fingers for warm weather for the Michiganders.. CR


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

How do you make them nest in the dog bowls lol.that would be so cool. i put one in there but they ignore it ..instead they use it as a wind repelent. -_-


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2005)

These are older birds that have raised babies. I think my hen Star thought the dog bowls were very cool and she just got right in and nested. The others also just got in the bowls. I have no idea why.. but it is very cute!


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I love bowls for nesting.I use plastic flower pots 9 in round 4 in deep.The birds love them and they are cheap.Have never had a sprangled leg squab.


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

well you dont need to use a dog bowl i use a basket just a normal basket an it works fine.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

How do you get them to want to nest in the bowl though?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Elvis, 

You should try something bigger and deeper for the runts. Perhaps a glass salad bowl filled with straw. Another idea is the bottom water collecting tray for clay flower pots, which I have used before. These can also be filled with straw although they are not as deep. You can buy these at walmart and these can also be filled with straw. Both of these are heavy enough to support the weight of a runt. Btw, I'm a little confused about your birds. How many do you have exactly and what kinds? I thought you had asked before about pairing a runt with a sepherim. If the runt is male, I wouldn't recommend it because the much smaller female wouldn't be able to support the cock bird's weight and a successful mating would be unlikely. Hen runt and another breed would be ok I think.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you sure its not to late casue the nest is already almost done.
And im not exactly sure about pigeons wanting a nest made for them? I'll try that but yea ill try it.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey...but the breeder i got it from said it'll be alright to cross breed and he said not to cross with any other birds that he didnt give me. Go to my my pigeon pictures post and that should be it. I have 2 ferals in a seperate small loft and 2 racing birds with sopusly good racing lines. I have 1 giant runt from germany and a jansen from belgium. The Male is the giant runt and the female is the jansen. I f what you say is correct that will be bad lol.
"I thought you had asked before about pairing a runt with a sepherim"
no only thing i remeber asking if it was alright and if anyone wanted to trade my giant runt for another jansen.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Elvis, 

Ok, I understand the birds you have now. Sorry, I didn't remember what the other bird was...the Jansen. I really don't know much about this breed. How big is it? Homer size? And how large is the runt? If the male runt is significantly larger than the Jansen, then it would be unlikely that they could mate correctly. When the Runt mounted the Jansen, his weight would crush her down making it difficult for copulation to take place. They can be a pair but I don't see them having any babies.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay ..the runt is the biggest bird i've ever had and the jansen is the smallest..the jansen has grew now..its almost as big as him but hes got a bigger head, chest and is a little taller. Today they were cleaning eachother and the final stages of the nest is almost complete. The two bones in witch the egg comes out , you know. Its much wider ...even though i havent seen them mate i can tell when they are. HOPEFULLY it'll be okay but if it isnt ill try trade my bird.


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

I have two dog bowls. The super large, hard plastic containers. I filled them with hay and two of my birds guard them with their lives. I only have 6 nesting boxes and the two dog bowls really fill the gap. I put them on top of the nesting boxes which are about four and half feet off the ground. I had them on the ground when I first put them in the loft but they ignored them. When I moved them, the birds moved in quickly. They are a great idea that someone gave me from here. Thanks again my birds love what I learn here.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

So do you think if i filled the dog bowl up with sticks they'd move out they're nest box they worked on for 4 days?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Elvis, 

I didn't realize that the Jansens were so large. Either that or you've got a runt of a RUNT  I know my birds wouldn't be comfortable in any dog bowl, even the largest ones. It's up to you. If they are building a nest in the nest box, maybe you should just help them along and throw more straw in there yourself and let them arrange it. Putting in a bowl now might disturb their natural behaviour.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, i guess. the jansen is actually the smallest bird ive ever had i think its fat though. Casue my auntie was feeding them when i was on vacation and it was huge when i came back. the giant runt is HUGE its the first bird i cant put my hands around. Compared to the ferals that come by hes a monster.
But...i just check on the bird and i felt the lower part ..and i can feel a little bulge..i did not press hard. But this could also be a unfertilzed egg. Pigeon pal what kinds of birds do you have? If the mating is unsuccessful i was wondering if we could trade i would pay for the shipping costs. And if you dont have anything to offer i could give it to you for free. And try buy another jansen becasue runts are pretty expensize =\ 

elvis


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Elvis, 

Yes, I don't know if what you're feeling is an egg or not but do be careful when holding or pressing the bird just in case. I have 4 giant runts, an older pair (the parents), and two of their offspring. I'm sorry though, I'm not in the trading pigeon business. These are my beloved pets and I'm not breeding them or selling/trading them.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

You wouldnt accept him for free? seeing that you have so many giant runts he'd be happy there.


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2005)

I did the same thing that Tracie did. I put the hard plastic larger sized dog bowls in the boxes and my birds loved them. They put their own nesting materials in and it has worked very well for us. My birds do get out so they have access to straw and hay and sticks. My birds seem to like sticks to put in their nests along with a bit of straw. CR


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Elvis, 

I'm afraid another male pigeon would not be the greatest idea in my set up. I'd be left with a bird without a mate and I really don't have any intentions or room at the moment for any other birds. Thank you very much though for offering the bird to me. You should keep him, they are very neat pigeons


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah...i guess ill get the biggest pigeon next to a giant runt that i can find lol.
It would be cool to see how a jansen/giant runt turns out..usually take the fathers side or mothers in apearance? No problem i'll see if the guy i got it from would off me 1 more larger bird. He doesnt really care he has over 700birds mostly racers but lots of show birds last time i went i got 5 from him but told him to keep it becasue i that time i was new to birds and didnt know much and was afraid i was going to loose them. This time ill ask him for 1 female probably an older one so ben doesnt have to wait forever lol.

thnx anyways

elvis


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Just remember Elvis, pigeons are fast breeders and you don't want to end up with more birds than you can handle or afford to keep. Have a number in mind that you want to end up with and try to stay at that number. 

As for suitable mates for the runt, you can get a king pigeon, or a large modena, a carneau, or hungarian house pigeon, even a giant homer would be ok for size to the runt. When mating different breeds of pigeons, it's always best to keep them of similar size at least so that one of the pair doesn't get hurt somehow.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

*good news!*

I saw them mate and it was fine..he slid off though and he wasnt very accurate -_- 

Elvis!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

yay! Cant wait friend says eggs coming in a week!


----------

